# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 9.02 Released [25/11/2017]

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions Present and Next Generation Tool  *Update # 18*  *What is New ?* Oppo *Added Following Oppo Models *  *Oppo A37F**Oppo A37FW**Oppo A51 Mirror 5**Oppo A53**Oppo A57**Oppo F1**Oppo F3 Plus**Oppo N5110**Oppo R7 Plus**Oppo R9 Plusma**Oppo R9S**Oppo R9S Plus*   *with the Following Support*  *Reset Frp**Factory Reset**Backup Firmware**Write Firmware**Manully Flash Single Partation* Motorola *Added New Frp Method for old and latest Security Patch ( Any Android Version )
Added New Frp Method for Nexus 6 for old and Latest Security Patch ( Any Android Version )*   *Added Motorola MTK Frp Reset for the Following Motorola  Models*  *Motorola-XT1663**Motorola-XT1721**Motorola-XT1723**Motorola-XT1724**Motorola-XT1725**Motorola-XT1750**Motorola-XT1754**Motorola-XT1755**Motorola-XT1756**Motorola-XT1760**Motorola-XT1761**Motorola-XT1762**Motorola-XT1764**Motorola-XT1769**Motorola-XT1770**Motorola-XT1771**Motorola-XT1772**Motorola-XT1773*  *Vivo* *Added*  *Vivo V7 Plus**Vivo V7 1718*  *with the Following Support*  *Reset Frp**Factory Reset**Backup Firmware**Write Firmware**Manully Flash Single Partation**Demo Fix*  Asus  *Added 2 Methods of Asus Adb Enable**Added 2 Methods of Frp Reset* *Added Asus Zenfone Zoom S with the Following Support*  *Reset Frp**Factory Reset**Backup Firmware**Write Firmware**Manually Flash Single Partition*   *WARNING : IMEI        Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this        Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done by        using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *    -: Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-  Skype Support :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

